# So here are my 11 bettas from thailand as promised :)



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

SOOOOOOOOOOO here they are ! as promised my pictures of my 11 new bettas from thailand.

Alll arrived healthy and absolutely stunning! 

First male is my absolute favourite, have never been a fan of hmpks but im absolutely IN LOVE with this little guy 

Last male is the only one that arrived sick, he has fin rot, but is recovering. 

Last 3 pictures are of the females 

Better pictures to come soon, some of the males are still very shy and the camera seemed to scare them so i didnt try my hardest to get flaring pics and stuff. BUT Enjoy!!!


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

They're all gorgeous!!!!


----------



## BlueEyes (Jul 19, 2011)

Great finds! Congrats!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## ohhrats (Jul 30, 2011)

wowza, some gorgeous guys you got there!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I want! I wish I was brave enough to order from Thailand.. or have someone close order for me and ship to me LOL Congrats!

This ones my fav <3 Do you breed? Or are these just 'because'?


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

wow! im in love with your first guy... a dbtpk...hes gorgeous..carful he might go missing *tip toes to betta room* lolz 

How many do you have now??


----------



## dragonflie (Aug 5, 2011)

All these beautiful pics are making it very hard for me to avoid the temptation to divide my 10g.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Pitluvs said:


> I want! I wish I was brave enough to order from Thailand.. or have someone close order for me and ship to me LOL Congrats!
> 
> This ones my fav <3 Do you breed? Or are these just 'because'?


I love him, although he is the one Im most worried about, I called him green giant LOL, even though hes more blue....but i like it. Hes HUGE, but VERY shy for a betta!

I do not breed right now but Im soon getting into it....bought these guys for "just because" I love bettas! actually thats an understatement LOL im obsessed


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

FireKidomaru said:


> wow! im in love with your first guy... a dbtpk...hes gorgeous..carful he might go missing *tip toes to betta room* lolz
> 
> How many do you have now??


thank you hes my absolute favourite!!!!  hahahah id kill you first!!

I actually only have 30 males and 4 females....I thought I had a whole lot more lol!


----------



## Impolite (May 12, 2011)

ooh! Im so jealous!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

they're all so pretty


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Gorgeous assortment! Your little Petey is a darling! Strangely when his photo first loaded for me I thought I was looking at a leaf lol.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

wow! fun!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

If you ever decide to breed, let me know! Deff post it on here, I'd love a baby or two.


----------



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

THIS ONEISMYFAVE


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

I can understand why that one is your favorite.  Any breeding plans?


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Pitluvs said:


> If you ever decide to breed, let me know! Deff post it on here, I'd love a baby or two.


I am going to breed actually in the next couple weeks. I will def post my progress and pictures


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Dragonlady said:


> I can understand why that one is your favorite.  Any breeding plans?


yes but not that male, I am gonna breed a DT HM male, hes a red/purple BF.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your new Betta broods on here! They are all just absolutely adorable and gorgeous and handsome! I am soooooo envious! 

Good luck with the breeding project and make us drool some more


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

if you breed any keep me in touch ;]]


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Stunning and just wondering how much you spent on this quality of fish plus transport id love to get some auqa bid babies but not keen on the prices importing and the qt and then shipping to me


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

OMG, those fish are AMAZING and STUNNING!!1 I literly oohed and ahhed through 
all the pics, great finds!!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

animallover4lyfe said:


> yes but not that male, I am gonna breed a DT HM male, hes a red/purple BF.


Awwee  Shipping wouldn't be smart during the winter months, when they would be old enough for homes. Maybe next spring if you have any needing homes? We have nothing but VT here, my purchase on AB was horrible and my local breeder never updates her stuff so I never know what she has (and the pretty Bettas always go to her friends/frequent buyers  )


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> Awwee  Shipping wouldn't be smart during the winter months, when they would be old enough for homes. Maybe next spring if you have any needing homes? We have nothing but VT here, my purchase on AB was horrible and my local breeder never updates her stuff so I never know what she has (and the pretty Bettas always go to her friends/frequent buyers  )


unless theres more expense in heat packs but then if poor fishy gets stranded at a post office or over the weekend


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Canadian winters are bone chilling, and cargo bays in air planes are unthinkable freezing. Most places will tell you, no live shipping past October/November. Even with heat packs, I wouldn't do it.

Around here it can get to -30C without the wind chill and high humidity. I wouldn't chance a babies life  At least that's how it can get on the Atlantic Coast.

Always ship overnight and on Mondays though!


----------

